# Resqlure



## Spinnerblättchen (16. Mai 2012)

Abend. #h
Bin grad bei youtube auf den resqlure, einen "Köderretter" gestoßen. Ist jemand im Besitz von dem Ding und kann was dazu sagen ob das wirklich so gut funktioniert, wie in dem Video gezeigt? Ist zwar saumäßig teuer, aber wenn das echt so gut klappt, würde ich auf Dauer viel geld sparen. 

Hier noch der Link zu dem Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0eKeB7o9oo&feature=related

Gruß Basti


----------



## MCK (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*

hi,
und was wenn der köderetter den hänger nicht lösen kann dann ist der auch noch weg... aber belehrt mich eines besseren 

mfg Moritz


----------



## pike-81 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*

Moinsen!
Da kann man sich Besseres aus Karabiner und Ketten selber machen...
Petri


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*

Für mich wäre der Köderretter nix, weil ich in eher flachen Gewässern angle und den steilen Winkel mit der Schnur in den wenigsten Fällen hinbekomme. Der Köderretter würde den Köder so in den seltensten Fällen erreichen.

Also eher etwas für Angler die vom Boot, oder wie die beiden Herren, in einem steil abfallenden Baggerloch fischen.

Ausgeklügelter als das Baumarkt-Kettenmodell finde ich den Köderretter aber allemal!


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*

Also ich habe vor mir den zu kaufen. Wenn man einen Hänger nicht lösen kann, kriegt man den ResQlure aber auf jeden Fall wieder. Ich finde das Teil genial. Natürlich gibt es günstigere Retter, aber dieser beschädigt den Köder nicht. Und wenn man pflegsam damit umgeht hat man den sein Leben lang. Also man muss sich entscheiden,ob mann jedes Jahr aufs neue 300 Euro für Wobbler undco ausgeben will, oder einmal 40 Euro. Ich habe mich schon entschieden.


----------



## Katteker (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*

Der hat doch das gleiche Problem wie ALLE anderen dieser Köderretter auch: Bei steilem Winkel der Schnur klappts gut, umso flacher der Winkel, desto schwieriger wird es den Retter überhaupt zum Köder zu bekommen. Wenn noch nennenswerte Strömung dazu kommt ists schnell ganz vorbei.

Guckt euch doch mal die Videos genau an, die Hänger sind immer direkt vor den Füßen, deshalb kommt der Retter auch so schön zum Köder.

Vom Boot o.ä. bestimmt ne gute Sache, wie die anderen Retter auch. 
Für Uferangler wieder nur bedingt zu gebrauchen. Entfernung zum Hänger etwas größer und schon ist schnell Schluss mit Köderretten.

Lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
Dazu kommt noch der Preis. 40,- EUR für nen Plastikring, ist klar...


----------



## kati48268 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*

Ketten-Karabiner-Retter nutze ich auch, klappt oft, nicht immer.

Muss zugeben, dass Ding sieht wirklich interessant aus!
Homepage gegurgelt: http://www.resqlure.de/index.php/de/
40Tacken ist heftig, jau. Für Spinnfreaks, die oft und mit Edelteilen losziehen, risikoreich angeln,... ist's vermutlich wert.


----------



## phirania (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*

perti an alle.
wie, siehts denn aus wenn man im baum auf der anderen flußseite hängt?
oder,der hänger ist 30 meter im see?
reicht dann die retterleine? 
der winkel passt auf jeden fall nicht...
glaube also,nur bedingt brauchbar.....
 wie,schon erwähnt nur in ufernähe brauchbar...


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*

Also bei uns ist die tiefste Stelle 66m! Und da ich eh immer in den Buchten bin und überhaupt nicht weit werfe, also wenn überhaupt(kein geäst im see) einen Hänger kriege klappt das mit dem ResQlure schon. Nur ich habe dieses Jahr richtig aufgestockt. Insges. 16 Wobbler von Illex und Lucky craft. Und da ist derKöderretter ein Must have.


----------



## hechtomat77 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> Also bei uns ist die tiefste Stelle 66m! Und da ich eh immer in den Buchten bin und überhaupt nicht weit werfe, also wenn überhaupt(kein geäst im see) einen Hänger kriege klappt das mit dem ResQlure schon. Nur ich habe dieses Jahr richtig aufgestockt. Insges. 16 Wobbler von Illex und Lucky craft. Und da ist derKöderretter ein Must have.



Wenn du kein Geäst in deinem See hast, für was brauchst du dann so ein Teil? Den richtigen Wobbler mit der richtigen Tauchtiefe wählen und dann sollte es keine Hänger geben. Wenn du ungefähr weisst wie tief es an deinem Angelplatz ist, dann weisst du doch auch was für einen Wobbler du verwenden kannst.
Zwischen den Steinen bekommst du den Wobbler so gut wie immer auch so gelöst, wenn er denn überhaupt hängen bleibt!
Das Teil ist wirklich nur vom Boot aus zu gebrauchen und nur dann wenn du voll im Geäst Fischen tust.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Acharaigas (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*

funktioniert nur wenn der kunstköder mit den haken irgendwo hängt und nicht der köder selber z.b. zwischen steinen verkantet ist. dann greift der retter nur in die schnur und es gibt beim versuch den köder zu retten nen abriss.

auch nur geeignet wenn KEINE strömung ist und der winkel recht steil. das teil wiegt nicht sonderlich viel und sinkt bescheiden.

warum ich das alles schreibe? weil wir diesen retter auf ner messe gekauft haben und bei ca 20 bis 30 versuchen nur einen einzigen köder retten konnten.

im großteil der fälle also herausgeschmissenes geld.

außer:

hänger in holz, seilen o.ä.
keine strömung + recht steiler winkel zum köder, damit das teil absinken kann.

dann sinnvoll.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*

Hey Stephan. Angelst du nicht auch am Rursee? Ich bin meist in der Büdenbach und den Buchten rechts von Schwammenauel. Ich brauche den trotzdem, weil es felsig ist, und man iwie doch immer Hänger am Rursee kriegt. Glaubt mir Freunde, wenn ich euch sage, dass ich den Verlust eines teuren Wobblers nicht ertragen würde.


----------



## Acharaigas (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> Hey Stephan. Angelst du nicht auch am Rursee? Ich bin meist in der Büdenbach und den Buchten rechts von Schwammenauel. Ich brauche den trotzdem, weil es felsig ist, und man iwie doch immer Hänger am Rursee kriegt. Glaubt mir Freunde, wenn ich euch sage, dass ich den Verlust eines teuren Wobblers nicht ertragen würde.



wenn er mit den haken irgendwo hängt könnte es klappen. wenn der köder sich eingeklemmt hat wirst du ihn sofort abreißen. der retter rutscht dann runter bis zum hänger, kann den köder aber nicht greifen, dafür aber das vorfach. aber da du mit aller gewalt ziehst, weil du denkst, dass der retter den köder gegriffen hat, wird das vorfach reißen - das wars. flitschen hat dann mehr sinn. also schnur in die hand nehmen, spannung durch ziehen aufbauen und dann zurückschnellen lassen. großteil der hänger läst sich dann.


----------



## hechtomat77 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> Hey Stephan. Angelst du nicht auch am Rursee? Ich bin meist in der Büdenbach und den Buchten rechts von Schwammenauel. Ich brauche den trotzdem, weil es felsig ist, und man iwie doch immer Hänger am Rursee kriegt. Glaubt mir Freunde, wenn ich euch sage, dass ich den Verlust eines teuren Wobblers nicht ertragen würde.


 
Ne ich angel nicht am Rursee aber dafür im Rhein und am Schluchsee. Beides absolut hängerträchtige Gewässer!
Wie gesagt, in den Steinen verlierst du höchst selten einen Wobbler, da meist nur die Tauschaufel hängen bleibt. Wenn man dann aufhört zu kurbeln und bisschen Schnur gibt, dann bekomm man den Wobbler so gut wie immer frei!
Meiner Meinung nach sind die 40 Teuronen rausgeschmissenes Geld! Zumal du ja eh vom Ufer aus fischen tust und du deshalb das Teil gar nicht vernüftig einsetzen kannst!
Muss aber natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden....

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Nobbi 78 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*

Ich denke auch das der Resqlure vom Ufer aus genau so unbrauchbar ist wie jeder andere Köderretter auch. Die Teile machen wirklich nur vom Boot aus Sinn oder der Hänger ist nah am Ufer!


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*

Ich angel ja na am Ufer, und mann muss halt einen Steilen Winkel zum Köder Herstellen.


----------



## hechtomat77 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*

Wie stellst das dann an wenn der Köder 20 Meter vom Ufer entfernt hängt?
Kletterst du auf einen Baum oder wie?:q


----------



## Nobbi 78 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> Ich angel ja na am Ufer, und mann muss halt einen Steilen Winkel zum Köder Herstellen.



Wie gesagt meiner Meinung nach machen Köderretter nur vom Boot aus Sinn und taugen am Ufer zu 95% der Fälle nix!
Frage mich auch gerade wie du den steilen Winkel herstellen willst, wenn der Köder 10m vorm Ufer hängenbleibt.
Die meisten Hänger lassen sich lösen wie Acharaigas schon oben weiter beschrieben hat!
Gruß


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Resqlure*

Wie gesagt es ist sehr tief in meinem See. Und wenn ein Gummifisch oder Spinner mal einen Meter vom Ufer 10m tief ist, wird der retter ihn wohl bergen.


----------



## rogreg (18. November 2013)

*AW: Resqlure*



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> Also ich habe vor mir den zu kaufen. Wenn man einen Hänger nicht lösen kann, kriegt man den ResQlure aber auf jeden Fall wieder. Ich finde das Teil genial. Natürlich gibt es günstigere Retter, aber dieser beschädigt den Köder nicht. Und wenn man pflegsam damit umgeht hat man den sein Leben lang. Also man muss sich entscheiden,ob mann jedes Jahr aufs neue 300 Euro für Wobbler undco ausgeben will, oder einmal 40 Euro. Ich habe mich schon entschieden.



Ich hab mir das Teil auch bestellt. Frage hier nicht die Skeptiker, sondern die praktizierenden ResQlure-Besitzer... wie funktioniert das Ding im Ernstfall. Habt ihr eine % Quote wie viele Wobbler ihr damit schon retten konntet?


----------



## vermesser (19. November 2013)

*AW: Resqlure*

Sowat is Quark. Was gab es da nicht alles für wilde Ideen und Konstruktionen. Funktionieren tut keine, die ich kenne. Bei Wobblern noch manchmal, bei Blinkern, Gummis und Spinnern überhaupt nicht.

Investier das Geld in Köder...


----------



## Snakesfreak (19. November 2013)

*AW: Resqlure*

Hat einer von euch schonmal das Ding hier getestet?

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=QUANTUMWobblerRetter

Funktioniert der auch vom Ufer?


----------



## Neptun22 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Resqlure*

Sorry, dass ich den alten Träät hervorkrame, aber gibt es inzwischen Erfahrungen und hat sich die Skepsis bewahrheitet?


----------



## Snakesfreak (8. März 2017)

*AW: Resqlure*

Also bei uns hat sich der Resqlure mehr als bezahlt gemacht!

Klappt halt nur bis zu einer bestimmten Entfernung vom Ufer aber vom Boot ist die Chance bei 90% den Köder wider zu bekommen. 

Nur in der Steinpackung klappt er nicht


----------



## Thaddou (9. März 2017)

*AW: Resqlure*

http://zahar.eu hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Teil/kennt ihn?


----------



## Fishangler (9. März 2017)

*AW: Resqlure*

Vom Ufer aus geht das hier am besten. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBIOoKidhwo

 Man braucht nicht so ein teuren shitbull 

 Irgendwer hatte das Video schon mal gepostet hier..


----------



## jkc (9. März 2017)

*AW: Resqlure*

Hi, dass das "am Besten geht" zweifel ich stark an, bei Haken im Holz hilft das so gut wie gar nicht, während ich innerhalb meiner Reichweite des Köderretters damit gute Chancen habe, zumindest wenn meine Kleinteile und Vorfächer was aushalten.
Habe aber weder Praxiserfahrung mit dem Resqlure noch Surfer, aber meine schon mit einem anderen Modell gerettete Summe wird demnächst vermutlich 4-Stellig.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thaddou (9. März 2017)

*AW: Resqlure*

Den Trick vom Christopher kenne ich bereits (nur bedingt tauglich) mir gehts aber vor allem um vom Boot. 
Was wendest du denn an? (@jkc)


----------



## jkc (9. März 2017)

*AW: Resqlure*

Hi, die Kugel hier ganz unten:
https://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/eine-kderretter-bersicht/

Grüße JK


----------

